

The Facebook Founder Who Unfriended America - equilibrium
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-05-17/the-facebook-founder-who-unfriended-america.html

======
twelvechairs
Should we really blame individuals for 'evading taxes' when it is not illegal?
Instead why don't we just give some respect to those who actually do still
continue paying taxes (like Zuckerberg) who could probably escape more if they
wanted to.

The real problem for the democratic welfare state is a global system that
makes it easy to avoid tax by moving to a tax haven. That is not any
individual's fault...

------
drstrangevibes
its business, its not personal.

